# Best way to slow water flow DOWN.



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Well my tubing that is permanently in the foam background is 1/2 outter and 3/8ths inner diameter. My pump ( not sure how many GHP it is ) is really strong, it pushes the water out and it hits the glass, from the waterfall. Any ideas how i can slow it down, without frying the pump? Any pump suggestions that will work with my 3/8" inner and 1/2" outter diameter tubing?


Thanks all!


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

What I did was put some material at the output to make the water flow angle down (or wherever you want the water to flow). Not only does it significantly decrease pressure, but it also give you control of where the water flows.


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wait....

In a week or two it'll probally slow down.

Or put weedmat/landscape fabric over the the outlet with a rubberband provided you can get at it. It'll still come through, just not as strongly. Flow gets too slow take it off. Or use the previous suggestion, it's a good 1...


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

If you block the outlet of the pump with anything to slow down the flow, you will add stress to the pump which will affect the longevity of it. What you could do, is attach a T to the pump outlet. Send some flow to the top of the tank via the original plumbing, and send the rest of the flow back to the area of water where the pump is sitting in via the new outlet provided by the T. Not sure how well I'm explaining that but it's a common method in safely reducing flow from return pumps.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Explain that to me a little better, i think i have an understanding of it. Basicaly the point of the T is so when i put filter floss or something over the output, it will make the backpresure go out the other side of the T as opposed to stressing the pump?


thanks eveyone!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you split the flow with a T you automatically reduce the water presssure in the line. To adjust the flow out of the water feature you can place a valve in the lines so you can adjust the rate of flow out of the waterfeature without placing undue stress on the pump (depending on the head pressure you may need to place a valve on both lines to allow for regulation if the pressure drops. 

Another alternative is to replace the pump... 

I have also heard that several packets of jello will also reduce water flow.... 

Ed


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll try the T, and then valves. If all else fails, what could i do with 25 gallons of jello? Ship it to you Ed? :wink: Do you prefer apple, or berry? :lol:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't think it ships well... 

Ed


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

We can find out. I'll use cold packs, and insulate the box. "Fragile, Live Jello." :lol:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I think that would ensure the packages being opened... 

Ed


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

This is true. Good point Ed. 

Thanks for the ideas, though. Really.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I used a different pump, and it works like a charm. Thanks guys!


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

If you just put a valve on the outlet of the pump you can cut back the flow. This should not affect the longevity of the pump, in fact it can cause the pump to use less electricity. You must never, however, restrict the intake. That will destroy a pump.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> in fact it can cause the pump to use less electricity


Digress? I'm not versed enough in AC electricity and motor design to understand why this would be true.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

I might have misspoke. On certain pumps you will get this effect.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The more I think about it, the more I'm coming to the conclusion that this would violate the Law of Conservation of Energy.


----------



## frasertheking (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah if you put a t on it you can control exactly how much water is cuming out or if you put a valve on the output which will act like more head but dont over do it or the pump will overheat


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok, just checked on a reef keeping board, in general, electricity usage goes down with more head pressure/less flow. 



Wazzel at reefs.org said:


> All pumps have similar curves for power draw.
> 
> Power={(Gallons per minute)*(head in feet)*(specific gravity)}/{3960*pump efficency}
> 
> ...


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

would a simple dimmer switch work on a pump to control the flow and power usage?

i don't need to reduce mine at all, but its just a thought that came to me while reading the topic.


----------

